# Best Areas To Live In Hong Kong



## NewExpat77 (May 16, 2017)

Hello

Where are the best areas of Hong Kong to live


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

NewExpat77 said:


> Hello
> 
> Where are the best areas of Hong Kong to live


Sai Kung / Discovery Bay

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sai_Kung_Town

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_Bay


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It also very much depends on what your priorities are.


----------

